# Craftsman OEM List -- Find out who made your Craftsman



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## mettao (Jan 13, 2017)

*Craftsman 9hp 28 inch EZ Steer Snowblower question*

I'm trying to find out what year my Craftsman 9HP/28inch EZ Steer/Winter King Techumeh motor was made?
Model # on unit is 247.88790 (but on the manual it says 247.887900.) Serial #1K024B10044 and upc is 4303353148 if any of that helps?
Sears hasn't been able to answer this question with many different departments so any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks, I have a few products I'll look up.

Can you imagine the hundreds of millions of dollars they've paid attorneys through the past 130+ years related to just those contracts?!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Try to find the ENGINE sticker number, not the machine. Likely has a 143.xxxxxx number. Once you get that you can start to narrow down the year if it's the original engine. Sears bought and resold your MTD made machine to you and doesn't care what year it was made.:tongue4:


----------



## mettao (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I did find the motor # and it is 316cc Techumseh Motor LH318SA / spec: 15655AG but not finding anything to do with a date of manufacture? Maybe you know a way that I don't and so I'll post this info for you.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Parts can be sourced using the model number., so Why is the date of Manufacture Important?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Parts are here:
Tecumseh LH318SA-156554G - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Horizontal Engine Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com
Is this a Canadian model ? They don't link model years with Sears and have funky engine/serial numbers. Alomost like they try to hide it for Canada only Sears parts.......which will be going away.

Usually Tecs have a stamping in number, but then went to the the sticker when put on MTD's. Why I suggested you may see a 143 prefix number.
For newer MTD products you can find the DOM in the serial.........


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening matteo, On the tag that has the model and spec numbers, there SHOULD be another number towards the bottom right, that looks like: DOM: xxxx(x) or xxxxxYY/YYxxxxx. That would be the Date Of Manufacture code that will give day/month/year, possibly shift and plant, depending on format. GLuck, Jay


----------

